
Becoming a 10x Developer - ingve
https://kateheddleston.com/blog/becoming-a-10x-developer
======
GrumpyNl
Thats not what a 10X programmer is about.

~~~
bleke
It is more like "The smallest dogs always bark the loudest" a.k.a. make
sure/at least try to remind why are you important for everybody who meet.

